# Trial run on the pitts and spitts



## white cloud (Apr 21, 2008)

Well I finally tried out the pitts and spitts saturday. The wind was calm and a real nice day. I have here two 12.5 lb. brined turkeys, five chicken leg quarters, 1, 5 lb. butt, 1, 3 lb. butt and a 3 1/2 pound cured pork loin (canadian bacon ) and still had alot of room left. So I used a charcoal chimney for the first time and maybe put a couple sheets of news paper too many but it worked out. Put the charcoal in and added a few hickory splits and she started smoking real quick, so I added the meat. After 1/2 hour I just checked the fire box and the wood, flameing away was about gone and when I added wood it would catch fire real quick so I started wetting it down abit. As you can see in pic #2 I definitley had a thin blue goin on, almost so thin you could only smell it, not see it.

























This pic is 1 hour into the smoke and started mopping with pretty much *soflaquers* finishing sauce except the bacon. It was very easy to control the temps for awhile *UNTIL* the wind came up blowing at a constant 25 to 30 mph. and never let up. Also when I quit adding wood after most everything hit the 140/145* range she started to drop below 200* I would add more pre lit charcoal but was having a tough time getting her back up so I just threw in some more splits and it came back up.






The turkeys I think I put too close the the fire box side, got almost burnt looking on the back and turned out ok allittle dry in spots. It was first try on this smoker so next time I won't put anything that close. I guess I have the electric one down pat they allways come out juicy. I did re- calibrate the temp guages using my digi set inside and using the propane option. The rubbed chicken leg quarters scared the crap out of me, they looked perfect, the leg was practically falling of the thigh they were so tender. They came off first so I set em in the ice box to cool allittle and took a big bite and it was so tender and the flavor was great until I looked at my bitten area it was like all bloody looking. Now I know that brined meat from the past turkeys and chickens I have done do look pink and maybe even red, but these were not brined and being that tender I Know they were done because undercooked chicken is more rubbery so The only thing I can think of is the yardbird didn't bleed out when slaughtered. The pork butts turned out good of course and the canadian bacon is great. I thought I had picks of these in the P bucket but don't see em must still be in the camera. Im not even going to proof read this it's too looooooonng.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice trial run WC, man everytime I see that cooker, I shake my head and have to look away. That thing is so pretty, and I almost went for it.I am glad ya started getting it  figured out. The wood/charcoal biz is a total different animal than the electrics or gassers! You'll get it dialed in soon enough. Your halfway there already! Nice thread!


----------



## white cloud (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey Cappin, Pete threw in a good portion of hickory logs split in two. So I split them into 3 to 4 splits. Now on your lang, do the splits just catch fire quickly ?. I left the stack open full and adjusted the temp opening the draft which worked real good,  control wise, except the wood would burn out real quick which maybe is normal. I have alot of hickory, oak, apple and some dead pear trees out in the field.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 21, 2008)

Thats Awesome WC. I'll bet the next smoke will be perfect. 
Andy.


----------



## mossymo (Apr 21, 2008)

White Cloud
Thanks for the qview, looks great !!! 

What brand of smoker you have there? Looks like the best of all worlds....


----------



## white cloud (Apr 21, 2008)

It's a Pitts and Spitts , made in Houston Texas. Just bought it used a couple weeks ago. They have a good web site. Thanks, I really like it. but the wife says its too big ................ Never thought I would hear her say that..........haha


----------



## capt dan (Apr 21, 2008)

WC, I toss logs in mine, if they are bigger around than a coffee can, then  I split em in half. I use mostly red oak  with cherry, apple or crab apple during the first 2-3 hrs of the smoke, after that(unless  something new gets added to the  grate) its all oak. Just seems to work for me, and the ash build-up is low with oak. About  3 logs to get things rollin, then an hr lter she settles down, and the meat goes on. Then pretty much 1 split/log per hr unless its real windy or snowy cold.  My wood is seasoned and pretty dry, so it catches pretty good and  just keeps burning along. There is always a flame, always. You will just hafta get used to what that rig needs. It may take you a couple  good smokes to dial it in, but I know you will. Remeber , the  Lang is a reverse flow, so don't compair my firebox to smoker ratio to your regular flow cooker, its alot different, I have it alot easier  I am afraid to admit. You have to get them plates dialed in, and just figure  out your meat placement.  I just light a log or two, and add some stuff to the grate and walk away, come back in an hr or so!


----------



## white cloud (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok thanks, I can see how the reverse flow would help. But next time I use thid one I won't place any meat near the fire box side. Heck, the grate is 46 inches wide so I have plenty of room. when I calibrated the temp guages I set my digi probe even with the temp guage on the cooker and then set the digi on the fire box side and it read only 12 * hotter but 12* is 12 * and setting these was only using the propane. I figured heat was heat. Also do you use charcoal at all or just wood? I was thinking of just going all wood next time.


----------



## kookie (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks damn good..........Great looking smoker too........


----------



## capt dan (Apr 21, 2008)

I load it(unlit) with kindling and smaller splits, and toss in a lit and blazing chimney of lump. The  fire starts  imediately, and its on from there. No other charcoal. I do have a  weed/grass burner now, but the charcoal chimney is quiet and it gets nice and hot will I unwrap meat and get probes ready.


----------



## richtee (Apr 21, 2008)

Well, that went pretty well I'd say eh? Man what a machine!  Might need some baffling/tuning plate work near the box perhaps? All that food and STILL more room tho...WHEEE!


----------



## white cloud (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah I will attempt another smoke just not placing the food too close to the fire box. There is a plate welded in and angled downward which is half round right above the smoke entry hole and maybe sticks out 8 inches at center. I'll get it soon. Just ate some of the brined turkey tonight and it was damn good in the dark meat areas. Be nice to get a bunch of turkey thighs and do them up.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 22, 2008)

You'll get it mastered. I have  no doubt. If ya don't, I'll buy that rig from ya for 600 bucks!


----------



## white cloud (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah right, Maybe will talk about in Eagle this weekend.


----------

